# Best way to clean Birkenstocks?



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

My sandals need a cleaning, especially the footbed. What should I use? I had a friend tell me her Birks went moldy... don't know if there was more to it... but I really want mine to last as they are only a year old.







Thanks!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

It depends if they're a smooth leather (or similar) or sueded kind. If they're smooth, I've used murphys oil soap (maybe slightly diluted) or Dr.Bronner's (straight or slightly diluted also). If sueded, I think you need less soap (and NOT the oil soap) and a brush (a rough rag might do okay though). Don't submerge them - just do surface cleaning so they don't get too wet.

Never had birks go moldy, I think that'd only happen if they stayed wet for a long time.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I have used a nail brush and wool wash on the footbed. It def helps. Then I run water over to rinse. I only do this with the sandals though, not clogs. I wear socks with my clogs so they are fine.


----------

